# My Fire HDX7 has died. Resucciation efforts have commenced.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, my Fire HDX7 was 100% charged overnight, I used it this morning.  Went to the grocery store, came back and it was dead.   I'm trying charging it in case something ran it down completely while we are gone.  Will let you know.  Sigh....

Thank goodness I had a spare Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, panic is over.  Zoe is back from the dead.  Something must have run it down.  Now I have to figure that out...

But I'm still glad I had a spare Fire... 

Betsy


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

It's alive! It's alive!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

How strange!  I would have said it got the update, but I know you already loaded that, right?  Not that even the update should kill it, even temporarily..


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

So happy for you. That had to be scary. Did you check your notification of updates when you swipe down from the top?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that was the first thing I checked after it came back, especially when the battery was at 65%. I didn't think it should be that high in the time I charged it.



KayakerNC said:


> It's alive! It's alive!


LOL Kayaker!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Emerac, my HDX has died several times. So far I have been able to coax her back to life each time, but it is always scary....


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I sure don't like the sound of this since I haven't received mine yet.  I'm already having doubts about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only had it happen once in the time I've had it.  I wouldn't worry.  Enjoy it!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Sheila, please do not let my post scare you. I am madly, madly in love with my Fire HDX! I am a very intensive user. I am mostly homebound and have it on almost constantly. I have zero regrets in its purchase.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

LauraElizabeth said:


> Sheila, please do not let my post scare you. I am madly, madly in love with my Fire HDX! I am a very intensive user. I am mostly homebound and have it on almost constantly. I have zero regrets in its purchase.


Well I know Betsy had it happen also. This isn't a good thing for sure. This is my 3rd fire and so far they have been golden and I use them a lot also.

What did you have to do to coax it back to life?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my HDX whatsoever. Except it shutting off in the middle of a gain because I wasn't paying attention to all the warnings that the battery was about to be empty.  But that's not the device's fault. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell back my 8.9HD . . . . trying to decide if I need to get a 8.9HDX . . . . totally not _needed_ but . . . . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I've had my battery run down overnight, but deleted all those apps. When I still got the message that the "battery is dead", I deleted my other battery app. I still have the good one on the device, whatever it's called, Battery. It's better now. On my 4G one, loading up a book was very slow, slower than the kindle PW's, so will be keeping an eye on this device.

I am not even using my Fire HD 8.9". I thought my father would watch videos on it using my Prime, but he hasn't yet. I really love the HDX, so don't worry. I still want the 8.9" HDX, because I want to see if the text in the email will be larger to read. I'm passing down my 7" HD to my nephew. I am thinking of passing down the 8.9"Fire HDX to my brother, if I get the 8.9 HDX. He got the Fire 7" HD last year to read the newspapers, magazines.


----------



## DeeNH (Dec 3, 2010)

I would appreciate some advice.  My less than 50 days new Fire HD 2nd Gen seems to have died today. I have no idea why. It is just a blank screen.  I tried plugging it in to recharge and also holding the power switch down for 1 minute - both to no avail.  Is there anything else I can do to kick start it or do I contact Amazon next?  TIA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You've tried what we'd suggest: be sure it's fully charged and perform a restart. Only thing else might be to deregister and reregister it but you'd have to do that via MYK since you can't access the device so I don't think it'd really fix anything. 

So: Contact Kindle CS -- they'll replace it for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DeeNH said:


> I would appreciate some advice. My less than 50 days new Fire HD 2nd Gen seems to have died today. I have no idea why. It is just a blank screen. I tried plugging it in to recharge and also holding the power switch down for 1 minute - both to no avail. Is there anything else I can do to kick start it or do I contact Amazon next? TIA


You might consider just plugging it in and leaving it overnight. I've had to do that with more than one of my Kindles, both Fires and eInk, when they seemed unresponsive.

Betsy


----------



## DeeNH (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! That was the trick. It is responding again. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, Dee!  Don't be a stranger!!!

Betsy


----------

